
Florida stops releasing MEs' death counts after they report higher total - ceejayoz
https://www.salon.com/2020/04/30/florida-stops-releasing-medical-examiners-coronavirus-death-counts-after-they-report-higher-total/
======
samizdis
> _The efforts to keep public health information under wraps came as Florida
> Gov. Ron DeSantis, a Republican, moved to reopen parts of the state 's
> economy after he delayed issuing a stay-at-home order earlier in the
> outbreak. DeSantis on Wednesday announced the plan to reopen, as the state
> saw its largest spike in coronavirus deaths since the pandemic began._

Well, fancy that.

------
sharemywin
and the worst part is everyone is going to point to FL and go see the heat is
helping.

